# Newbie Question (battery life)



## Andy333 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hello!

I am looking at an all electric tiffin which would be used in a very cold place often in locations with no hookups. How long will the batteries keep me warm at night before the generator kicks in? I am a light sleeper, my concern is being woken from the sound.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Cavie (Feb 10, 2020)

Andy333 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am looking at an all electric tiffin which would be used in a very cold place often in locations with no hookups. How long will the batteries keep me warm at night before the generator kicks in? I am a light sleeper, my concern is being woken from the sound.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



That is like asking "How long is a piece of string".  Variables are, What size batteries? How many batteries? How old are the batteries? What are the batteries running? How warm do you want it?  All that being said, I would assume you could go all night on a battery charge.


----------

